# My one eyed mouse Blinky! =D He is such a doll



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

This is the little mouse I saved from my work =) because of his one eye they wanted too sell him as a feeder. I got everything set up before I took him home. He was QT at the store and he is a year old and has been there since a baby. I will be taking him into the vet too get his eye looked at he still trying too learn too trust us,but he is has been coming around amazingly =)


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

He's very nice, it's great that you saved him 

Good luck.

They sell mice in the store where I bought my rats, I wonder if I should "rescue" a pair sometime. But I don't know much about mice, and I have my two rats to care about at the moment.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

If you get males they cant be togeather,but females can. They are almost like rats in the intellgent part. Blinky already answers too his name. if you go with females I would becareful because where I work we do the same thing. I have other people go and get the mice because I cant and refuse to do it being that I have rats and now a mouse as a pet. They understand completely,but if you get females they are most likely going to give birth =/


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright, I'll have to think about mice then.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Eeee! He's so cute!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you British! He is very cute =D I am not used to smaller animals because of my rats so I've been extra careful handling him...


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

He is very cute. I have two female mice in separate cages. They didn't get along at all so I had to separate them but they are happy little mice now.


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

He's so cute!!!!


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Blink, blink! That is such a cute face, I also work at a mouse breeding place and sometimes take home cuties. I have both rats and mice and absolutely love both for various reasons. Mice are so fun and cute to look at. Everything they do is adorable. favorite: when they are grooming their tales. BTW: mice tails are always clean, *wink, wink to to my rats*


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I have 4 mice. :3 your boy is a cutie.

Also. For the other person who wanted to know more about them- male mice always need to be housed alone. Does need to be in trios or more.

They are neat little pets for sure.


----------

